# remarque écran imac G5



## marc-aurel (15 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,

je viens de recevoir mon imac G5 20" en remplacement de mon titanium 550.
C'est vraiment le pied !
Mais j'ai une remarque :
la luminosité de l'écran est forte à mon goût même baissé au maximum.
suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?

(sinon, j'ai aussi le petit pb de son qd itunes est ouvert)

Mais je m'éclatte qd même !!!


----------



## paisley (16 Octobre 2004)

Je pense que ce n'est qu'une impression car le TI était médiocre de ce côté.... juste 3 ans de technologie !

Ce que j'ai remarqué  des écran Apple est justement leur luminosité.


----------



## sebaix (16 Octobre 2004)

Tu l'as commandé quand ton iMac G5 20", Marc-Aurel ? Parce que moi je suis en train de craquer. Commandé le 17/09, expédition prévue le 15/10 et repoussée au 27/10. Je pète des plombs !


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Octobre 2004)

sebaix
commandé le 23 sep, livraison le 12 oct (mais je n'étais pas chez moi)
pas de TNT le 13 alors je leur tel = rdz le 14 entre 8h30 et 11h30.
Le livreur est passé à 8h et je n'étais donc pas encore arrivé au boulot. Résultat = rdv pour le lendemain, le 15  donc. cette fois c'était la bonne.
au prix du carburat 3 trajets à la place d'un coup de fil pour prendre rdv, ça va leur revenir cher.
la config : 20", 1Go de ram, DD 160
pas de bluetooth ni d'airport donc. c'est peut-être ça qui allonge les délais.
à tout cas c'est vraiment le pied, la surface de travail est superbe même si l'écran de mon titanium me convenais tjs même après trois (1 pixel mort dans un coin).
c'est dur d'attendre je sais. je devais le recevoir mardi et ne l'ai eu que vendredi ! ce fut trois jour difficiles.
prends ton mal en patience car tu oubliera cette frustration qd il sera devant des yeux.


----------



## nicogala (16 Octobre 2004)

Moi je trouve l'écrande mon iMac G4 15" déjà trop lumineux, j'aimerai parfois aller en-deçà du réglage minimal, surtout le soir et la nuit en fait... je ne le met jamais à plus de 4 ou 5 graduations sur 16 en plein jour. Et malgrès ce, il fait partie des écrans jugés "médiocres" voire "nuls" du point de vue de la luminosité... c'est toujours pareil, c'est à celui qui aura la plus grosse (je parle dans les articles/tests/comparatifs) ... mais on finira par arriver à avoir un écran halogène qui nous permettra de bronzer l'hiver... 

tu peux modifier l'étalonage de ton écran (c'est d'ailleurs quasi inévitable je trouve, n'aimant pas la calibration d'origine  ) pour que ce soit plus supportable, notament en mettant le point blanc légèrement dans les premières valeurs de grisé


----------



## noliv (18 Octobre 2004)

Je trouve aussi l'écran du 20" trop lumineux en réglage minimal. Je suis obligé d'allumer la lumière dans la pièce pour ne pas avoir mal aux yeux.

Mais il doit exister des applications pour appliquer un réglage luminosité différent, non? (un truc du genre "gamma", le bon vieux tableau de bord sur le systeme 7)


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Octobre 2004)

noliv a dit:
			
		

> Mais il doit exister des applications pour appliquer un réglage luminosité différent, non? (un truc du genre "gamma", le bon vieux tableau de bord sur le systeme 7)


Mais le "Gamma" existe toujours sous OS X , il suffit que tu cherche bien du coté étalonnage de l'écran dans les prefs systemes !!


----------



## marc-aurel (18 Octobre 2004)

oui, j'ai changé le gamma et c'est mieux.
mais je trouve toujours que l'écran est très lumineux, en tout cas par rapport à mon titanium.
luminosité au max sur le titanium
luminosité au min sur l'imac G5
je trouve aussi que les couleurs sont plus chaudes. l'orange des pages de mac gé est presque agressif maintenant.
(d'ailleurs qu'est-ce que ce serait cool de pouvoir choisir une autre couleur comme sur ipodgénération !)


----------



## nicogala (18 Octobre 2004)

La chaleur des couleurs est modifiable via prfs syst->Moniteur->couleur->étalonner...
Et pour les couleurs de MacGé, en bas tu peux choisir la feuille de style blanche


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Oui, l'écran de l'iMac G5 20" est très lumineux, je le confirme. Pour ma part, je règle la luminosité au milieu environ, à six ou sept «barres».


----------



## marc-aurel (18 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> La chaleur des couleurs est modifiable via prfs syst->Moniteur->couleur->étalonner...
> Et pour les couleurs de MacGé, en bas tu peux choisir la feuille de style blanche



où en bas je ne vois pas? désolé.


----------



## nicogala (18 Octobre 2004)

...plus bas  tout en bas à gauche, juste au dessus du copyright, tu as un menu déroulant...  tu le trouve pas ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'écran de l'iMac G5 20" est très lumineux, je le confirme. Pour ma part, je règle la luminosité au milieu environ, à six ou sept «barres».


et comme ça, ça doit être mieux côté luminosité, non?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et comme ça, ça doit être mieux côté luminosité, non?



Ah... faut pas la laisser la protection? :casse: 

Je sors.


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... faut pas la laisser la protection? :casse:
> 
> Je sors.


Ben disons que si tu l'enlèves, il ne faut pas oublier de conserver tes Yellow Sunglasses


----------



## marc-aurel (18 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...plus bas  tout en bas à gauche, juste au dessus du copyright, tu as un menu déroulant...  tu le trouve pas ?



si merci pour l'info.


----------



## Gallenza (20 Octobre 2004)

Je suis content de pas être le seul fou à qui la luminosité des écrans LCD défonce les yeux...je suis donc pas le seul à utiliser la liminosité entre 1 et 4 sur 16....je pense que ça mériterait d'être amélioré non?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content de pas être le seul fou à qui la luminosité des écrans LCD défonce les yeux...je suis donc pas le seul à utiliser la liminosité entre 1 et 4 sur 16....je pense que ça mériterait d'être amélioré non?



Donc, on instaure un bridage sur les écrans (comme sur les iPod) sous prétexte qu'ils sont trop lumineux? 

Pour ma part, je n'ai rien contre cette abondance de luminosité surtout du fait qu'on puisse la régler soi-même... dès lors je vois pas où est le problème...


----------



## nicogala (20 Octobre 2004)

Vu que la tendance (la faute au marketting ds la logique pc ?) est aux valeurs les plus hautes possibles car c'est plus vendeur... par contre donner la possibilité logicielle de descendre jusqu'au quasi noir complet serait vraiment un plus très appréciable en effet... si quelqu'un connait un hack via le Terminal qui permet ça, ça seait sympa (je suis sûr que ça doit exister)


----------



## Lordwizard (20 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content de pas être le seul fou à qui la luminosité des écrans LCD défonce les yeux...je suis donc pas le seul à utiliser la liminosité entre 1 et 4 sur 16....je pense que ça mériterait d'être amélioré non?



Ne vous excitez pas trop non plus !! Une forte luminosité n'est pas une mauvaise chose sur le long terme...

Je m'explique: 
Moi aussi je ne mettais la luminosité qu'à la moitié sur mon Cinema display 20" acheté en Mars 2003, je le trouvais super-lumineux.
Je l'ai vendu et je suis passé au nouveau 23" debut septembre, j'avais les deux ecrans sur mon bureau et devinez quoi ?? Bingo, le 20" même à fond me paraissait completement terne a coté du 23" a moitié....  

Attention je ne dis pas que le 20" etait devenu nul, bien au contraire, il reste très lumineux et totalement fonctionnel!!

Mais bref je pense qu'il n'y a jamais trop de luminosité...


----------



## Lordwizard (20 Octobre 2004)

Sans commentaire...


----------



## nicogala (21 Octobre 2004)

et alors...quel rapport ? on te dis que même au minimum on trouve ça déjà trop lumineux...on s'en fout donc qu'il puisse aller vachement plus haut en luminosité vu qu'on l'utilise de toute façon même pas à la moitié...
Ton nouvel écran est à 270cd/m2, l'ancien était à 230... le mien doit être à quoi ? 200 ? c'est déjà trop pour mon utilisation (et je suis pas le seul apparemment) donc... par contre le nouveau est plus contrasté, ce qui a un réel intérêt


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> et alors...quel rapport ? on te dis que même au minimum on trouve ça déjà trop lumineux...on s'en fout donc qu'il puisse aller vachement plus haut en luminosité vu qu'on l'utilise de toute façon même pas à la moitié...



Encore un débat sans fin... 

Mais je reste sur le principe que *" Qui peut le plus, peut le moins "*... L'inverse n'étant pas vrai! surtout si la luminosité decroit avec le temps !!

Donc le rapport est pourtant simple, vive les écrans très lumineux, et ceux que ça gênent n'ont qu'a mettre au minimum.


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Octobre 2004)

oui mais c'est ça le problème : même au minimum (et je dis bien au minimum) je le trouve trop lumineux même en ayant règlé le gamma et autres.
Enfin j'ai peut-être cette impression car j'étais habitué au titanium (là la luminosité était au max).


----------



## nicogala (21 Octobre 2004)

Exactement, en l'occurence là qui peut le plus ne peut apparement pas le moins ...et pour le coup c'est chiant ! 

J'aimerai bien comprendre ds quelles conditions tu peux utiliser ton 23" en luminosité maximale ? avec le soleil direct de dos qui se réfléchit sur un mur blanc fâce à toi ?


----------



## Lizandre (21 Octobre 2004)

De toute façon, il est recommandé de ne pas regarder un écran sans des sources de lumière annexes.


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Octobre 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, il est recommandé de ne pas regarder un écran sans des sources de lumière annexes.




Lizandre doit être dans le vrai!

Franchement même si tous les gôuts sont dans la nature, j'ai du mal a croire que vous souffrez a ce point de la luminosité au minimum de vos ecrans    :affraid:  :hosto: 

A moins qu'apres le clic des enceintes et le bruit anormal de certains iMac G5, Apple ne découvre que certains tubes fluorescent des ecrans sont en fait des tubes a rayons X!!


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai bien comprendre ds quelles conditions tu peux utiliser ton 23" en luminosité maximale ? avec le soleil direct de dos qui se réfléchit sur un mur blanc fâce à toi ?



Je n'utilise la luminosité qu'à 50%
100% c franchement trop, mais à 0% c trop peu...

Peut-être que mes yeux de trentenaire en on besoin


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Octobre 2004)

c'est peut-être une question d'âge car à 25 ans je mets la luminosité au minimun et avec une lumière d'ambiance (pas dans le noir quoi).


----------

